# OH MY GOD -- check out what address book can do!!



## solrac (Jun 20, 2003)

You know how you can send SMS messages from cell phones to cell phones? Also known as "short mail" on the Sprint Network, or Text Messaging.

Well you can do it right from address book! No phone needed, no cellular service needed! It just works! It must be a standard protocol. It's just standard text over IP or something! Now you can send text messages to your buddies' phones for free, with no cell phone account even! And if they reply to you, and address book is open... you get the reply right on your computer screen! I don't even know how that works!!!!

Here's a pic (attached)


----------



## buggerit (Jun 20, 2003)

Hmm.. i be thinking you have a bluetooth phone (see the shiny bluetooth icon in a.b.?) .  this is a long documented feature of a.b.  Unless your talking about instant messaging between computers, then that's quite cool.  no wait, that's email.


----------



## solrac (Jun 20, 2003)

yeah but I'm not using my phone to send SMS .... unless it's automatically using my phone? Hmm...


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 20, 2003)

If you have Bluetooth mobile phone and Bluetooth module in your Mac you can do MANY things with them via the Address Book:
-SMS reply/send/view
-Accept/Make calls
-Redirect calls to Voice Mail

Via the Address Book you can also email someone, visit his/her web page, iChat with them, go to their iDisk, Get a Map of their address, or view their telephone/fax/etc. numbers in Large Type (across a room or something in order to call them with another device maybe or simply take notes)...

Anyways, Address Book is more than meets the eye and maybe just maybe, now you people can understand why I was making fun of Wintel and their Athens PC the other day, here:
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32231  

Here is a piece from there:
*Oh, almost forgot this: 
"When the hardware receives an incoming call, the software automatically pulls up the caller's contact information and photo if the data are stored on the system." 
OS X Address Book + OS X Bluetooth + SE T68i = Anyone?*


----------



## qwikstreet (Jun 20, 2003)

A cool utility for your address book is something called iAddressX or something like that. It puts a @ symbol up by your clock and you can easily access all that info without opening the address book application. One of my favorite utility extras.


----------



## Randman (Jun 20, 2003)

Cool, great stuff I hadn't known about. Can't wait to get home and give it a try, but hulkie, I gotta say the t68 is a dismal phone.


----------



## ksv (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solrac _
> *yeah but I'm not using my phone to send SMS .... unless it's automatically using my phone? Hmm... *



Expect a big bill in your mail


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jun 20, 2003)

Another cool think about Address Book and Bluetooth phones... If you sync the two, and you have photos in your address book, when a call comes in from someone with a photo, the photo shows up on the screen letting your know who is calling...

This works on my Nokia3650, and other color bluetooth phones with cameras, I suspect...


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randman _
> *Cool, great stuff I hadn't known about. Can't wait to get home and give it a try, but hulkie, I gotta say the t68 is a dismal phone.   *



That's why I'm getting next week Sony Ericsson T610


----------



## Randman (Jun 20, 2003)

I also have the 3650 (after ditching the #%(@* t68) , and I do have the photo address book with it. The 3650 is great, but I must admit the upcoming 6600 looks SWEET.

http://www.nokia.com/nokia/0,4879,33210,00.html


----------



## Randman (Jun 20, 2003)

Although, when the new bluetooth pen comes out, I guess it'll be even easier to send sms, just write it out.

http://www.expansys.com/product.asp?code=SU-1B


----------



## solrac (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *Expect a big bill in your mail  *



lol... well I get 250 texts per month for free...

OK but how does it use MY phone and MY service for this? What if I had TWO bluetooth phones? Which one would address book use to send SMS, and which would get billed?


----------



## Tigger (Jun 20, 2003)

Maybe Adressbook really can send SMS for free. But this is nothing new. ICQ can send SMS since quite some time.
Microsoft Messenger can also send SMS, but only with an add-in (MS-ish for PlugIn), I think.


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solrac _
> *lol... well I get 250 texts per month for free...
> 
> OK but how does it use MY phone and MY service for this? What if I had TWO bluetooth phones? Which one would address book use to send SMS, and which would get billed? *



The Address Book works with the mobile you pair it with via the Bluetooth!

There can be only one!


----------



## monktus (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solrac _
> *lol... well I get 250 texts per month for free...
> 
> OK but how does it use MY phone and MY service for this? What if I had TWO bluetooth phones? Which one would address book use to send SMS, and which would get billed? *



Dude, it is cool, but not hugely exciting, as far as I know Adress Book had always done it and I've used it a bit with my t68. When you use Bluetooth with your Mac, you pair it up with your phone. When you click the Bluetooth button on Address Book your mac just looks to see if its connected to your paired phone. If it is then you can send SMS messages. They are still getting sent through your phone and your phone account! Its nothing to do with the Internet. Say you get a friend to send a text with your phone because you're driving (and maybe changing CD and lighting a cigarette at the same time), its just like that. There's no difference in sending it manually, its just that you get to type in the message instead of using your phone's keypad. 

The only thing that annoys me is that there's no confirmation that the text has sent on the Mac. Apart from that, its quite useful, especially if you have free texts in your talk plan.


----------



## fieldy878 (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hulkaros _
> *That's why I'm getting next week Sony Ericsson T610
> 
> *



speeking of sony ericsson bluetooth phones, does anyone know whent the t608 is due to come out?


----------



## buggerit (Jun 21, 2003)

T610 rocks!  im waiting waiting waiting for it to be released in australia.  i even ALMOST bought one on ebay, but it was from someone in singapore, and i'm fairly sure if i wired my 800 bucks i'd never see it, nor the phone, again.  so i'm just waiting until "late june/early july" to get my grubby little hands on this. some good things:
1.  built in camera, addon flash, massive colour screen
2.  bluetooth, isync, and works with salling clicker!
3.  _much_ faster than the t68i.  i think the t68i is quite a good phone, but it's soooo slow it's almost painful..

just my 2 thai baht...


----------



## monktus (Jun 21, 2003)

I was thinking about getting a T610 too, have to wait until my contract runs out in a month or so. I had gone off Nokias but someone showed me their 3650 when I was drunk and I remember being impressed. A Symbian phone would be nice, like the P800. Bit chunky though.


----------



## Randman (Jun 21, 2003)

3650 kicks. The video recorder and mmc card top the t610, imho.


----------



## Randman (Jun 21, 2003)

A$800? A little over the market price.


----------



## solrac (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monktus _
> *Dude, it is cool, but not hugely exciting, as far as I know Adress Book had always done it and I've used it a bit with my t68. When you use Bluetooth with your Mac, you pair it up with your phone. When you click the Bluetooth button on Address Book your mac just looks to see if its connected to your paired phone. If it is then you can send SMS messages. They are still getting sent through your phone and your phone account! Its nothing to do with the Internet. Say you get a friend to send a text with your phone because you're driving (and maybe changing CD and lighting a cigarette at the same time), its just like that. There's no difference in sending it manually, its just that you get to type in the message instead of using your phone's keypad.
> 
> The only thing that annoys me is that there's no confirmation that the text has sent on the Mac. Apart from that, its quite useful, especially if you have free texts in your talk plan. *



AHHH I understand now of course. So the mac is just using the currently linked phone in bluetooth.

Well then it's not that exciting.

I thought the mac was sending texts without using ANY account, using some standard SMS protocol or something!!!

Oh well...


----------



## Captain Code (Jun 21, 2003)

800 bucks for a cell phone?!?


----------



## buggerit (Jun 22, 2003)

uhuh - 800 Ozutoralian dorrars.  that's fairly standard here.  buying the latest phones off contract can easily cost 800 - 1100 (ie 3650, t610, p800).

the exchange rate thing is screwed, check out the prices on http://www.apple.com.au and see how inflated they are compared with US:
17" PB = ~AU$5000, RRP AU$6299.

1200 bucks for shipping? gimme a break..


----------



## Randman (Jun 22, 2003)

A$800 is still buggy. I bought my 3650 in Singapore and it cost me about S$450 plus another hundred or so for the bluetooth headset. That's around A$550-A$600 and that was when the model first came out, they dropped a little before demand outpaced surplus and the prices rose again. You can get a T610 for the price you were quoted.


----------



## Randman (Jun 22, 2003)

ps, A$800 is about US$534.


----------



## bogd (Jun 22, 2003)

you can send SMS to cell phones using iChat and the person with a phone can send a message back

to get it to work in iChat just enter +1(area code)person's number

so it should look like this +18505556969

then you can send SMS to someone's cell phone


----------



## solrac (Jun 22, 2003)

uhhh... where in iChat do you do this??

during a conversation with someone? Doesn't work there.... I think your head is in the clouds


----------



## marz (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solrac _
> *Well you can do it right from address book!*



   ??? How ???


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marz _
> *   ??? How ??? *



Yo! Yo! Welcome here!? He he!

Anyways, if you want to do some Address Book work with mobile phones you better have bluetooth enabled in both ends...

After that, load the A.Book and enable the Bluetooth Pairing (it has a toolbar icon which should turn blue if the pair is enabled)...

After that, you just locate the person you want to call/sms... Just click and hold where it says Mobile/Work/Home/etc phone number... A pop up menu should come up telling you:
-Large Type
-SMS Message
-Dial

Depending on where you click and hold on those "special" tabs you should get ALL those "hidden options"!

Enjoy!


----------



## macguy117 (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi I've tried a ton of times to get the my phone to work with address book, so that I can text and receive calls and such, but for some reason it does seem to be working. I click the bluetooth button in the address book toolbar and it takes me through the thing and says pair and I click my phone and then it says enter passkey and I do tho I don't think that does anything.  So then it says pairing successful but it does not glow blue like the picture and there is no popup menu.  what should I do?


----------



## jt3g (Jun 17, 2006)

macguy-

some phones have bluetooth that doesn't support all the features. for instance, my motorola phone will not send sms via address book, but my sony ericsson will. you can tell when you pair the phone; one of the dialogs will have a box you can check if you want to use it with ab. if it is greyed out you can't use that feature. i tried using a third party app that does all this stuff with my moto phone (called blue phone elite) but in the end i ened up buying another s-e phone to use with the apple apps (and because i was more used to the software on the s-e vs. the motorola).


----------



## symphonix (Jun 17, 2006)

Randman said:
			
		

> Cool, great stuff I hadn't known about. Can't wait to get home and give it a try, but hulkie, I gotta say the t68 is a dismal phone.



At the time Mac OS 10.2, and the new Bluetooth features of Address Book, was released the T68 was the only BlueTooth phone on the market, and the only phone ready to support these features. Sure, its pretty weak in retrospect, 



			
				hulkaros said:
			
		

> That's why I'm getting next week Sony Ericsson T610



I swear by mine. It has served me well for about four years. They're cheap, easy to use, trouble free, and work with the advanced features of Address Book such as sending SMS messages and on-your-Mac's-screen caller ID.


----------



## fryke (Jun 17, 2006)

Of course, by now there have been various better and worse phones supporting one or the other AB/BT features by SonyEricsson and others. *(Before answering, please bear in mind that there's a three year gap in this thread!)*


----------



## fpayne (Jun 24, 2006)

So let me get this straight in my overtaxed  little brain. My nokia bluetooth mobile links to my PC with NoKia PCsuite mainly to sync the contacts. PC suite dies not exist for the Mac. So are you saying I can do the same thing on my Mac using address book. if that is the case it sure is cool. NO SMS messages though


----------



## Desert_Doc (Jun 25, 2006)

I have a Nokia N70 which I have problems get connect to the internet via bluetooth. One of the problems which I found out is that my N70 is not available in the US so the modem script was not listed in the options when I went to configure it. Sync was a breeze all you have to pair the device to your computer. So, if your wanting to connect via bluetooth check the modem script, then your ISP config (which was slightly different for the mac in my case). If your are able to connect there really is not need for PC suite


----------



## fpayne (Jun 26, 2006)

If I can sync address book with the phone that is good enough for me, It will be the last nail in the coffin for windows ............ apart from the fact I still have two PCs. Off to eBay it is then.


----------



## Desert_Doc (Jun 26, 2006)

I am not sure which computer or software you are using. I have a MacBook with the latest ver of Mac OS X. When I set up my phone via bluetooth the sync menu pops and a list of devices that have been paired are listed in the sync window.

Here is a link from Apple that list sync devices supported;
http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/isync/devices.html

You will need to see if your cell phone is supported. Let me know how things go.


----------



## Desert_Doc (Jun 26, 2006)

I am not sure which computer your are using and what software you have. The first thing you need to do is check and see if your cell phone is supported. You can do this buy going to this link;
http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/isync/devices.html

If your phone is supported go to the bluetooth menu and choose set up a bluetooth device. Set up your phone. After you do this then the syn menu should pop up and you can take it from there. If your phone is not supported then I am not sure if there is another option since I am a recent convert from the PC world. Let me know how things turn out. The Doc


----------



## fpayne (Jun 26, 2006)

I have a Nokia 6682 and the isync page tells me it is supported. I am using a 17" power book with OSX whatever it is now. I don't care ...... I can get rid of windows!!! It is a very appropriate name. When they break you have to replace them, complete with other items and the appropriate language.
Thanks for that. To me it is one of the most useful tips of the year ..... or more.


----------

